# How to curb sugar cravings?



## j2048b (Aug 17, 2012)

Ok so it seems like every night after dinner i NEED some kind of sugar, not sure why but i do, and I WANT TO STOP having a dessert or something of that sort,

So i have tried protein shakes, fruit, dark chocolate (which is actually healthy i guess or so they say!)

Is there something i can take that blcoks sugar cravings or something other pwople do in order to prevent eating too much sugar thru the day? I know WILL POWER and all that is all fine and dandy but its almost like an addiction more so than anything! I also chew a lot of gum wich cant be too good!

So any advice will be appreciated!

Thanks
J


----------



## HH (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: How to curve sugar cravings?*

I usually combat that with some type of fruit or make my self some fruit juice.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: How to curve sugar cravings?*



HH said:


> I usually combat that with some type of fruit or make my self some fruit juice.



Yeah ive tried that and i guess im just a pastry type crap food type of food, Kind of guy, like tonight had a few oreos and fuck i could have put a ton down but stopped after only 3 cause i know im an addict!


----------



## Azog (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: How to curve sugar cravings?*

i chug a gallon of chrystal light. seems to do the trick


----------



## j2048b (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: How to curve sugar cravings?*



Azog said:


> i chug a gallon of chrystal light. seems to do the trick



I always drink crystal light as well as their energy blend which is pretty awesome as well,


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: How to curve sugar cravings?*

Drink more water. It won't exactly take away all your cravings but it'll make you feel full as shit after a meal and you won't want to eat anything else. If I'm having a bad sugar craving I eat a banana.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: How to curve sugar cravings?*

mental strength


----------



## j2048b (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: How to curve sugar cravings?*

Thanks guys! Yeah more will power and mite try a detox not sure yet as this sugar shit is my biggest downfall when dieting its a mofo killer for me anyways!


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: How to curve sugar cravings?*

I have a huge sweet tooth. Always have always will. I could live off ice cream and never want anything else. Nothing has ever helped with the cravings but to build mental strength or give me some motivation Ill flex in the mirror, no shirt just to remind myself what these little sacrifices get me...and that its well worth it in the end

..Fuck Sugar


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: How to curve sugar cravings?*

I go with casine protein with water and 2 tbl spoons of peanut butter tastes good good for yah  try that then go to bed dont stay up b/c when I do i end up getting hungry again


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: How to curve sugar cravings?*

My favorite good deserts for a sweet tooth.

1. Diet Jello with a dollop of real whipped cream. Eat as much as you like - as many flavors as you like. And if you dont like to make jello you can buy it in the local supermarket already made up.  When im in a mood i usually eat three premade cups.

2. Instant chocolate pudding mix - make it up with a cup of milk and add in one or two scoops of protein power.  Then pour into tall milkshake glasses. Top again with a dollop of real whipped cream and maybe a few chocolate morsels. It is so much better to eat pudding mix fortified with protein powder than other things like icecream. There are also diet versions available which i've tried and were actually quite good. I love cycling through different flavors too, lemon, butterscotch, strawberry.... 

3. Frozen Bananas or other fruit. Pineapple cubes, grapes. 

4. Fruit salad!


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Aug 17, 2012)

*** double post


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Aug 17, 2012)

Goya coconut water

Low cal Gatorade

Agave-maple syrup flavored over steel cut oats w/ fruit 

Peanut butter

Kashi whole grains/brown rice cereal & milk ( forget the names but they can almost taste like sweet cereals)


----------



## Jada (Aug 17, 2012)

Sugarless gum or a coffee


----------



## j2048b (Aug 17, 2012)

thanks guys i am noting all ur suggestions and making changes and adding in and subtracting foods i dont need!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 17, 2012)

Sweet potato or Oatmeal with splenda. Try to drink a ton of water through the day. The splenda and oats and sweet potatoes took awaymy cravings. I started craving the oatmeal.

Maybe sugarfree jello at night?


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Aug 17, 2012)

j2048b said:


> thanks guys i am noting all ur suggestions and making changes and adding in and subtracting foods i dont need!



I reckon I can help you reduce your sugar craving substantially but u would have to trust me on this one. 

Try removing one ingredient from your diet completely and I can guaranty you will notice the difference. What I'm talking about is the sweetener Aspartame has been shown to cause hunger cravings. It's to do with your body reacting to the Fake sugar and preparing for the up-take of calories. It's can also cause your body store calories. 

I reckon your gum will be giving you some of your craving. When I decided to remove Aspartame from my diet and also my wife and 2 children's diets it was a lot harder than I thought it was gonna be. This stuff is pretty much in every diet drink and every chewing gum every diluting drink every low cal yogurt. 

You can get only one brand of chewing gum that I have found so far. Which is GleeGum. 

Aspartame free now for 8 months and feel good for it. The stuff is poison IMO.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 18, 2012)

Onlythebestwilldo said:


> I reckon I can help you reduce your sugar craving substantially but u would have to trust me on this one.
> 
> Try removing one ingredient from your diet completely and I can guaranty you will notice the difference. What I'm talking about is the sweetener Aspartame has been shown to cause hunger cravings. It's to do with your body reacting to the Fake sugar and preparing for the up-take of calories. It's can also cause your body store calories.
> 
> ...



yes aspertame is poison, and it is in EVERYTHING! and ive had gleegum before, its not bad, i will look over the foods i eat and see if i can eliminate the aspertame, i have herd horrible stuff about it myself, thanks for this advice!

and everyone else who has contributed! i really appreciate it! great community, cant wait to get my SI OFFICIAL TSHIRT!


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Aug 18, 2012)

j2048b said:


> yes aspertame is poison, and it is in EVERYTHING! and ive had gleegum before, its not bad, i will look over the foods i eat and see if i can eliminate the aspertame, i have herd horrible stuff about it myself, thanks for this advice!
> 
> and everyone else who has contributed! i really appreciate it! great community, cant wait to get my SI OFFICIAL TSHIRT!



Yea the GleeGum is ok but when you chew it and notice how quick the flavour disappears from it. It makes u realise how much of that sweetness in standard gum comes from the aspartame. 

Anyone who knows anyone consuming a lot of this stuff and suffering from sore joints, blurred vision, heavy periods(females), anxiety attacks. My wife was put on Beta blockers for anxiety attacks and after cutting out coke zero she hasn't had one since. She also drank coke zero through out her pregnancy and our child was born with a hole in her heart. I can't prove it's connected but who knows. By the way my daughters lives a normal life and the hole doesn't affect her(3year old) rant over. 

Peace everyone. I hope good health comes to u all.


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 18, 2012)

I would just snack on fruits... Im the same way but with salts. I just avoid them. U give me a fucking dorito, and is like flipping a switch, and ill turn into Flabby McFatty and eat a whole 2 lb bag in one sitting. So yeah, i just avoid the shit alltogether...


----------

